# My Stickerless Dayan Guhong sucks at cutting corners



## Smiles (Apr 22, 2012)

I've seen reviews on the dayan guhong stickerless (i don't enter competitions, that's why i got one) and they seem to cut corners perfectly out of the box. Mine couldn't, the regular cutting was just a little better than my rubik's storebought cube and the reverse cutting was good, but not as good as in the videos.

I've been playing with it for a few days and it's still the same as new, still not as good as the other people's out of the box. It isn't lubed yet cause I don't currently have anything to lube it with, but the reviewers didn't seem to have a problem with that.

I've tried adjusting the tension but it only increases popping, I've also tried taking the little piece out of the corner stalk, which is supposed to help, but I don't find a difference in corner cutting.

Any reason why this might be? Or did anyone else experience the same thing?


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 22, 2012)

Look, you didn't need to make a thread for this. The one question thread would have been fine. anyway, you probably just pop a lot or got a bad cube


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 22, 2012)

Do the AV mod if you really can't survive with amazing corner cutting.. But tbh polish all the pieces, make it smooth, should be good enough. Even with bad corner cutting just turn accurately. You don't need much corner cutting in reality


----------



## Smiles (Apr 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Do the AV mod if you really can't survive with amazing corner cutting.. But tbh polish all the pieces, make it smooth, should be good enough. Even with bad corner cutting just turn accurately. You don't need much corner cutting in reality


 
alright i'll try that.
it's not that i can't survive without corner cutting, i've been doing fine with a rubik's storebought cube before this one.
it's just that i thought this cube would be better than the one i got, and if it can't cut corners well then maybe other things aren't as good as it should be.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 22, 2012)

I would try lubing it and re-tensioning. You could also try breaking it in and see if that makes a difference. I had some guhongs that were worse than storeboughts but after lubing and tensioning it was almost as good as my main guhong.


----------



## Smiles (Apr 22, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I would try lubing it and re-tensioning. You could also try breaking it in and see if that makes a difference. I had some guhongs that were worse than storeboughts but after lubing and tensioning it was almost as good as my main guhong.


 
actually i tried many different tension settings, but it still doesn't wanna cut. it seems to start cutting, but then it starts to look like its gonna pop and then completely resists the turn. it can't cut a full piece.

but i haven't lubed it yet though, what did you lube it with?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 22, 2012)

Smiles said:


> actually i tried many different tension settings, but it still doesn't wanna cut. it seems to start cutting, but then it starts to look like its gonna pop and then completely resists the turn. it can't cut a full piece.
> 
> but i haven't lubed it yet though, what did you lube it with?


 
Traxxas 50k but any diff oil is fine. You could try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlumT6dX6K0 if you haven't already. My cube was locking up a lot and popping until I tensioned it that way.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Tensioning really only helps when you have lube. I'd advise going with Traxxas 50k wt, Lubix, Izo-lube, or Z-lube. Also, check out cyoubx's channel for how to perfectly tension your cube.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## yockee (Apr 22, 2012)

Dude, you don't need to mod a Gu Hong for it to cut corners. Just make sure it's lubed and tensioned properly. Make it so the centers can pull out enough to fit a penny in the gap between them and the core. It's just a matter of setting it right. If it looks like it's going to start to pop, that means it's too loose. Tighten it, and it will cut fine.


----------



## Smiles (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone!
my old rubik's storebought cube could not adjust tension, because, you know, it's a rubik's storebought cube.
therefore i have no experience with tension, all i know is tight and loose, i didn't know there was a certain tension to use, so i'm looking at cyoubx's video atm, gonna try it.

and i'm not gonna mod it, especially for this stickerless one. it'd probably just break the cube.


----------



## Joël (Apr 25, 2012)

You are not going to mod it, but did you do the 48 pt edge mod, though? That's the easiest AND most effective mod ever. I did it to all my guhongs.


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 27, 2012)

lube REALLY helps corner cutting.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 27, 2012)

I have found that my friend's Stickerless GuHong is very similar to yours. Without lube, it's fast, but cuts corners poorly. After lubing (and lubing well), it suts corners like no other. Get some Lubix, or 50K Diff Oil and go for it. You won't regret it.

48 Point edge mod smooths out things as well.


----------



## JK (Apr 28, 2012)

Just loose the spings of your cube.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2012)

If you desire corner cutting, then loosen it up a bit. Although good corner cutting is a decent indicator for the potential and overall handling of a cube, it shouldn't be all too high on your list of performance criteria. 

Once you get accustomed to a certain cube, you probably won't utilize its corner cutting capabilities all that often anyway. 
I've owned cubes that cut corners sublimely, but failed to impress in terms of overall everyday needs. 

As far as I'm concerned; break-in contributing to better corner cutting is a myth. A fully broken in cube will have its benefits, but not in the cutting field. 

Good and regular lubrication will do more for cutting than break-in will IMO. (As well as balanced tensioning depending on your personal style of course). 

Just get used to playing with the GuHong and experiment with the amount of lube needed and the tensions you prefer. 

Don't take my word for it though. It's not until you have played with a few different cubes for an extended period of time yourself that you start to notice what your needs are.


----------

